# Pictures in Posts Using the Uploader tool



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there any way the pictures in posts could be displayed as thumbs instead of links using the uploader tool in "manage attachments"??

It used to.

I know I could use P Bucket or something but it means up loading then linking......

I like to see little thumbs instead of having to click the klink to see anything


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I get the little thumbs still, using the little picture icon on the toolbar of the editor. What browser you using buddy, it might be that rather than the system.

The upgrade Lorian ran a while back upgraded a load of features, and some people lost video as well - but that needed an upgrade of Flash Player to fix it. THere could have been some knock on compatibility issues with how the pictures are generate and displayed.

Can you still see embedded videos? If not upgrade flash player to start with...

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Uriel said:


> Is there any way the pictures in posts could be displayed as thumbs instead of links using the uploader tool in "manage attachments"??
> 
> It used to.
> 
> ...


When you upload an image, use the small green icon of a tree, not the paperclip.

The paperclip attaches it as a seperate file, the tree icon embeds it, like this:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Lorian said:


> When you upload an image, use the small green icon of a tree, not the paperclip.
> 
> The paperclip attaches it as a seperate file, the tree icon embeds it, like this:
> 
> View attachment 63544


I always use the little tree pic - and i am seeing your post as a link.......

It cant be my browser as i use 4 or 5 machines to look at the site....can it be my settings?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sorry to waist your time - i a a spoon.

I had general settings "show images" turned off lol


----------

